
Hilary Clinton's search results manipulated by Sourcefeed, not Google - antineutrino
https://medium.com/@rhea/hillary-clintons-search-results-manipulated-by-sourcefed-not-google-3dd9a5c68ca1#.4ovlz5ra6
======
tmpanon1234act
Do any of these people understand that the autocomplete algorithm takes many
other things into account? Like your personal search history, Google's
internal dossier built on top of your usage of all their services, and even
things like location, type of device, etc.

It's very difficult to get an unbiased autocomplete suggestion and actually
requires some nontrivial degree of experimentation/the appropriate setup.

